# lets see your british bred horses esp. native, native x, tbs and IDs please



## cumbriamax (30 October 2010)

As thread title really- big fan of using natives, irish draughts and thoroughbreds when breeding , these unfotunately seem to be overlooked in favour of foreign warmbloods these days. few months ago it was suggested by a H&H columnist (think it was Pammy Hutton but don't quote me on that) in H&H that these breeds be used more often in breeding programmes.

waiting to be shot down in flames by warmblood owners, actually I have wbx tb/id myself.

also in new lounge!


----------



## rsc (30 October 2010)

I couldnt agree more (and I also have a couple of WB so not baised),  I have some Welsh x TB younsters and I cant wait till they are old enough to start riding them, they just look like they will be so much fun.

As requested some pictures...






Twiglet Welsh D x TB (will only make up to 15hh, a small lady)






Freddie Welsh D x TB (My pride and joy, 2 now and I cant wait till next year when I can back him )






Sammy Welsh D x TB (Full brother to Freddie)






Baby Dave Welsh D x TB (Such a smooth mover, real solid type)

Sorry if some of you have seen these already but I am very proud of my kids


----------



## cumbriamax (30 October 2010)

nope I haven't seen them- they are stunners.. can see why you are proud of 'em!


----------



## EQUISCENE (30 October 2010)

rsc - I like Baby Dave!


----------



## magic104 (30 October 2010)

Qh X Welsh Sec C






Add Trak


----------



## angrovestud (30 October 2010)

Angrove Cherry pie TB X I.D. tiny drip of arab.











TB I.D. arab

I to am a big fan of British based bloodlines the TB is used on a global scale as an Inprover.


----------



## eventrider23 (30 October 2010)

This is Saffy who is Welsh D x WB (Sempers Spirit)












This is Storm - Saffy's half bro who I have recently sold.   Same Sect D dam and sire is Alderfarn VII
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=181523&id=517898863&l=6cecc090e1

This was Tam who was my precious boy who sadly died in September - he was by El Thuder x Beachtime x Sussex Diamond - he was set to be presented for stallion grading in the spring and so his loss is even more great


----------



## cumbriamax (30 October 2010)

I agree about tb's being used as an improver but I've noticed recently that more studs are opting for warmblood stallions and mare owners are more likely to use warmblood or foreign bred horses. three actually four local studs who used to use tb's,ID's natives and even arab have all bought warmblood stallions, one has replaced all four stallions with three warmblood stallions.


----------



## cumbriamax (30 October 2010)

btw all ponies and horses one here look stunning


----------



## ritajennings (30 October 2010)

All three are RID's (pure bred Irish Draught)
Grace prolific County Show winner






Gloria won her class at the Three Counties Show 5 years running






Grace's Son Archie


----------



## luckilotti (30 October 2010)

Lovely examples!
i am a bit gutted as i got a new laptop last weekend and all my pics are on my other laptop.... will have a dig around online and see if i can find some of my photos online.

I have a PBW, who actually looks more full welsh, she is 2.  I have a couple of Welsh D broodmares who i have covered with my small TB stallion who i got licensed earlier this year. 
I also have a cob x tb, who gave me a nice palomino colt in May, apparently the sire is a section d but i never got a covering cert when i bought the mare already infoal. 

I do have a KWPN brookmare, who is in foal for next year to Furst Kiss, but then the 'plan' with her is for her to be covered by either a rather handsom Arabian (H Tobago) or a TB.

off to see if i can find photos!


----------



## luckilotti (30 October 2010)

1 day old, dam PBW, sire Section D





a few months





Same filly as a yearling 







Section D broodmare (before i bought her)






Section D broodmare (whos getting on a bit now!  Bred 4 full Welsh foals with her breeder before coming to me for me to ride, i have had 3 of her offspring stabled at my yard at one time or other and they are all sooo different, despite being by the same stallion)






The Cob x Tb and her (apparently) section d sired foal 






I do wish i had nice photos of them i could post but they are a couple i managed to find on FB.


----------



## htobago (30 October 2010)

Some lovely horses on this thread! It does seem a shame that our wonderful native breeds are not as popular as they used to be.

Maybe someone should start a big 'Go Native!' campaign?


----------



## LynneB (30 October 2010)

Kate we have practically begged owners to give us stories of their native horses of all breeds, so far we have had the gorgeous Amorous Archie - and Thistleviews Section A's and a handful of others, but that's it

We would be very happy to have many more of Archie too lol


----------



## htobago (30 October 2010)

LynneB said:



			Kate we have practically begged owners to give us stories of their native horses of all breeds, so far we have had the gorgeous Amorous Archie - and Thistleviews Section A's and a handful of others, but that's it

We would be very happy to have many more of Archie too lol
		
Click to expand...


Native breeders on here please take note - and send your stories to Lynne!!!


----------



## shazza283 (30 October 2010)

Mare Irish bred ID x TB (Easy lift)  - foal by a Kiltealy Spring Stallion( Rodger) called him "Todger" sadly lost him






Filly foal by same stallion






Foal out of TB x Han mare by Catherston DD so not really true british butlovely girlie - 4 now and being brought on to show

Also have lovely 3/4 ID x TB geldingby Golden River  but only have photos from when I first got him and he's reeeeeally skinny so too shy to put them on and he's a fat boy now!!  

Love ID x's - they are such a lot of fun - fat boy was playing "ninja horse" in the field this after - then scared himself daft when he realised I'd got waterproofs on


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 October 2010)

you've prob seen these before, but this is Charlie, reg GB sport horse. He is 5/8th TB, 1/8th Arab, 1/4 Highland, he is by Accondy


----------



## ritajennings (30 October 2010)

I swear that Charlie has a smile on his face XX


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 October 2010)

ritajennings said:



			I swear that Charlie has a smile on his face XX
		
Click to expand...

lol, i always say that, its the first thing i noticed about him when i went to see him, he was stood looking over the stable door, smiling his outlook is always the same... one of interest and happiness to doing things


----------



## cumbriamax (30 October 2010)

thanks for all replys so far- horses are stunning.... totally agree with the suggested 'go native' campaign!


----------



## wynter (30 October 2010)

Some really stunning horses and foals 

Have my pie bald yearling gelding who although born in France is English bred, his sire was 3/4 Gypsy cob & 1/4 welsh sec D and his dam is a British warmblood (holst x TB).
















We also have his sister who again was born in france but her sire is a british born TB.











And have my baby who's although not a full english bred foal her sire is the same as the coloured but her mum is a French Trotter (same as a TB).
She has turned out very welshy looking and has the most beautiful paces.


----------



## Aredis (31 October 2010)

Jaguar Moon on her way to a higher first at the BEF Richmond 2010.
A yearling filly by Jaguar Moon out of Knaresborough  Moonbeam a Premium Cleveland Bay and Head Stud Book SHBGB mare.


----------



## Aredis (31 October 2010)

Knaresborough Moon Dust 3 year old Cleveland Bay filly by Whitehouse Trooper out of Knaresborough Moonbeam


----------



## Aredis (31 October 2010)

Arena Big Ben, shown here as a a five month old colt foal.

By Timberlane Huckleberry out of Knaresborough Moonbeam


----------



## Aredis (31 October 2010)

Knaresborough Moonbeam Pure Bred Cleveland Bay


----------



## Aredis (31 October 2010)

Aredis said:








Jaguar Moon on her way to a higher first at the BEF Richmond 2010.
A yearling filly by Jaguar Mail out of Knaresborough  Moonbeam a Premium Cleveland Bay and Head Stud Book SHBGB mare.
		
Click to expand...

Silly me she is by Jaguar Mail !!


----------



## magic104 (31 October 2010)

Forgot Bailey NF x Arab 14.2











Bandit prt Welsh


----------



## Holly831 (31 October 2010)

Had to join in this one!!








Misty Blues (AKA Frex) ISH White Clover /Silver Side







LLandavel Morning Glory (AKA Holly - RIP) - Wesh Sec D with her palomino filly foal Sec D x TB







My gorgeous Holly (RIP)

Off to hunt out more pics now 

PS Looking for an ID stallion to use on Frex next year...any ideas??


----------



## Holly831 (31 October 2010)

Another one..

'ClassicLee Oscar' Sec D x TB  (my Holly x Classic) - sadly lost him aged 8 months


----------



## Holly831 (31 October 2010)

Last ones (I promise )












'My Classic Echo' another TB x by Classic aged 3

Can you tell I am proud??


----------



## Holly831 (31 October 2010)

Umm Ok so I lied 

This is Casino Royale aka Blondie, Barbie Girl but really Cassie!!

Welsh Sec D x TB and a yearling







and aged around 9 months..







..I'll go away now!!


----------



## angrovestud (31 October 2010)

cumbriamax said:



			I agree about tb's being used as an improver but I've noticed recently that more studs are opting for warmblood stallions and mare owners are more likely to use warmblood or foreign bred horses. three actually four local studs who used to use tb's,ID's natives and even arab have all bought warmblood stallions, one has replaced all four stallions with three warmblood stallions.
		
Click to expand...

Its such a shame they do as we have the same good bloodlines that the Europeans use good TBs that is all we do diffenetly is we are not farming them and there is no real scale to the sports horse buisness over here take racing where you have the scale, and the prices and the set up and you lead the field shame we can not do the same in sports horse breeding.
we could do with a very good patron to set up a very big concern over here using the best of British put some marketing in and deliver some gongs and thing would change they would make a killing!
Oh Hollie831 nice !


----------



## kazg07 (31 October 2010)

Huge fan of british bred horses and do think that these are often overlooked in favour of the foreign breeds.  Everyone seems to be looking for a very large warmblood these days.  Here are some pics of my 15hand welsh section D x TB.







http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss36/kaz1504/img018.jpg[/IMG

I also have a 15 month old out of my own mare(tb xarab/welsh) by a tb stallion

[IMG]http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss36/kaz1504/Picture189.jpg

And not forgetting the 3 yr old new forest !


----------



## Simsar (31 October 2010)

These are a few of past and present UK bred.  Enjoy. x

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn36/simsarstud/British bred/


----------



## librauk (31 October 2010)

this was my Tb X Irish Sports horse, that I bred, was the 2nd foal I bred ,  here he is at  1 month old foal,  then  a handsome strapping  ( 17hh) 3yr.
Cannot wait to see him out under saddle next year


----------



## CBFan (31 October 2010)

The original british warmblood.

The Cleveland Bay.

My boy... rising 3.


----------



## Aredis (1 November 2010)

This was Knaresborough Moon Dust,  Cleveland Bay filly,  here she is around 14 months of age just starting to come out of her winter coat.


----------



## Aredis (1 November 2010)

Knaresborough Moonbeam, our foundation mare, being shown with her foal Jaguar Moon at 3 months of age.


----------



## Aredis (1 November 2010)

Cleveland Bay mare Knaresborough Moonbeam at 5 years.
She has 230mm of good flat bone and produces good strong well grown foals. 
Such a pity she is rarer than the Giant Panda. Moonbeam is currently an 8 year old carrying her fifth foal and we are trying hard to restore the bred to some decent numbers.


----------



## Aredis (1 November 2010)

Timberlane Huckleberry, Cleveland Bay stallion at work in a mixed team with 2 geldings and a mare.
Wonderful temperament.


----------



## Aredis (1 November 2010)

Timberlane Huckleberry, is a NASTA performance tested stallion 
like's a bit of dressage when not on ceremonial duty. 
Did I mention he is a Cleveland Bay ?


----------



## Simsar (1 November 2010)

Just out of interest Aredis what grade did he achieve at his performance test?


----------



## Aredis (1 November 2010)

Simsar said:



			Just out of interest Aredis what grade did he achieve at his performance test?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

He acheived a Grade 1 or is it Class 1  with a score of 121.44.


http://www.nasta.fsnet.co.uk/Tested Horses via CSS.htm

I have a pure bred colt foal by him ( Arena Big Ben ) who I am very pleased with and the mare is currently in foal to Huckleberry again. 

He is only available frozen, West Kington have it in store.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## Maesfen (1 November 2010)

T Huckleberry is stunning, really like him Aredis  (PM on the way btw!)

Here are a few of mine over the years which will bore you to tears in no particular order!

I'm Still Waiting (TB, owner was a fan of Diana Ross!) with Wolvesacre Georgia by Embla George (RID) only a few minutes old.  She ended up grey.











Commanche Lyn (TB by Commanche Run) with week old colt foal by Maurice Miner (ID) just look at the legs on him.






This was him at 3 - he's now almost 18 hands and is a superb hunter that also does well showing; his owner loves him to bits.  Freda is in foal to Maurice for next year; is it too much to ask for a doppel ganger?!






Barley Spryte (by Harvest Spirit TB x Cob) this is the mare that started it all for me! 
As she was when I first saw her, not a pretty sight but boy could she move!






 With yearling and foal, both by Embla Statesman (ID)






This is that yearling two years ago, he's now coming 20 this year and is having fun quietly hunting and fun rides.






This is out of Spry and by Big Connaught (TB)  He was overall Champion IN Hand at the old HIS Show & Sale at Malvern that year as a 2 yr old.  Went on to a successful show career and now loves nothing better than paddling in the sea near Llandudno!






My two coloured children out of differnt TB mares and by Bazaars Texas -






That's it for now but all British bred.


----------



## Blacklist (1 November 2010)

Here is one of this years youngsters Skelton Tara TB X Shire/Clyde 
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

She is now in East Sussex with her new owner

Here is Violet one of our hunters  6 YO again TB X Shire, she does her job very well


----------



## Maesfen (1 November 2010)

I love Shire crosses; foal looks a great sort.  There was a very nice one in last week's H&H by One More Tiger.


----------



## Charem (1 November 2010)

Aredis, your horse's are truly stunning, you should be very proud indeed!


----------



## Pipkin (1 November 2010)

My new Boy, Beau...TB X welsh













And the Tubster  CB called Roxy


----------



## angrovestud (1 November 2010)

I love your Cleveland Bays so good to see thank you Aredis totally agree they are the UK Warmblood


----------



## magic104 (1 November 2010)

Oh damn, seeing the Welsh x TB's got me wavering now over breeding an AA.  I quiet like Ceila's boy http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=fourwinds+greshin&x=24&y=13 & the photos of him jumping are not helping.


----------



## saz5083 (1 November 2010)

Crugybar Euros. Welsh D by Horeb Euros. Now rising 20 and competing at RC level but in his day did BE and county workers.











And Just My Style. Freisian x trad cob x tb (so not all british sadly, but still fab  ) Currently competing BE PN and will hopefully go Novice next season (if rider is brave enough!)


----------



## Fleur100 (1 November 2010)

The NFxTB is a good cross for a sports pony/horse type


----------



## Doncella (1 November 2010)

This is my homebred 7/8TB,1/8AQH.


----------



## Fuzznugget (1 November 2010)

Not one I bred, but this is our Welsh sec B mare, by Anvil Galaxy & out of Warmwell Rhapsody.


----------



## xRobyn (1 November 2010)

Very much liking the RID's and CB's!

Phil, Welsh Cob, Essex boy  Yes he is fat.


----------



## Aredis (2 November 2010)

Little Miss Aredis by Roeview Pride (RID) x Little Alice (TB x ISH)


----------



## Aredis (2 November 2010)

Little Miss Aredis or "Misty" as she is better known, a lot lighter in colour this summer.


----------



## Aredis (2 November 2010)

Charem said:



			Aredis, your horse's are truly stunning, you should be very proud indeed!
		
Click to expand...

That is very kind of you, I only recently (3 years ago) started horse breeding after discovering that the Cleveland Bay is a Catagory 1 rare breed. 

I remember going to buy a three year old part bred Cleveland Bay at the society auction around 35 years ago and could not afford to buy one as they brought real top money then for hunters, jumpers etc, a pure bred breeding mare was like gold dust. Fashions may have changed but fashions often come around again.

They are a superb utility horse and I will keep and breed the pure bred horse as long as I am able. Every now and then though we will have a part bred and send it for training to indulge the dream of maybe finding another international horse like Mattie Brown, North Flight, Newsham Belle and Sanyo Vista, who were all part bred Clevelands and were household names when showjumping was one of the main sports on TV.


----------



## Aredis (2 November 2010)

Ayla84 said:



			And the Tubster  CB called Roxy







Roxy looks a very nice sort, could you tell me her breeding ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BarmyC (2 November 2010)

Here is Charm a TBxWB bred by my boss who is now all mine


----------



## angrovestud (2 November 2010)

I captured this of cherry pie just thought it showed her spirit beautifully she loves to play and we had just put Angel & Sylla Tb X 1/8th I.D, in with Ruby and cherry


----------



## birchave0 (2 November 2010)

TB x traditional gypsy cob, all 15 hands of her )

















could have sold this one 10 times over! LOL


----------



## tigers_eye (2 November 2010)

I love the Welsh D stallion, Crugybar Euros or something? Fab technique!

This is By Crikey, he has a BWP pasport as his Anglo Arab father Tracy X was approved by the BWP, and we lived there when he was born. He is out of Woodlark, who was by a TBxClydesdale called Athelstan, out of my mum's advanced event mare Kendal Caprice, who was TBxExmoor! So (I worked it out once) he is approximately 5 eighths TB, 1 quarter arab, and 1 sixteenth each of clydesdale and exmoor. He's just finished this year's Blenheim CCI*** xc in this pic! 







This 3 year old filly is also homebred, by Mill Law, out of my Selle Francais advanced mare Deconometrie. She carried a lot of anglo arab blood, 3 of her grandparents are AA. She is called Decadance, and is pasported SHB(GB). 







The same mare Deconometrie had a foal this year by Catherston Gold Storm who looks really nice. He doesn't belong to me but I may yet be tempted to buy him!


----------



## Kao (2 November 2010)

Even though I'm a massive foreign breeds fan, I do think natives should be used more in sport horse breeding.
Unusual native crosses like Fell, Dales even Eriskay would play a massive part in helping breed sturdier horses.

My horse is a shameful example of what happens when two people think it'd be "cute" to breed their horses...*facepalm* so let's not count him xD

My favorite crosses have to be Arab x Welsh and Welsh x TB though.
Would like to see a few more of them on the future event/show jumping circuit


----------



## hippomaniac (3 November 2010)

I wish i could work out how to put photos up on here,


----------



## cundlegreen (3 November 2010)

hippomaniac said:



			I wish i could work out how to put photos up on here,
		
Click to expand...

Here you go........http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=47029


----------



## Lgd (3 November 2010)

Not sure how to put pics in but links to FB pics

BJ - friend's Fell Pony that I competed for three years - guess you don't get much more british bred 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=982188&l=f7d6cbb6d7&id=673237977

My old advanced horse and now foundation broodie. She's 19yo in this pic. She is 7/8 TB 1/8 New Forest pony.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=982199&l=9f134bb750&id=673237977

Her now 4yo daughter, by Mooiman (KWPN)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3993644&l=885714fe87&id=673237977
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3993641&l=f5fddddbda&id=673237977

Her current foalie,  colt also by Mooiman. He's officially for sale now and should be in H&H this week.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5212382&l=f78f279e4f&id=673237977

My current competition horse - she is Russian Orlov x TB/Connemara

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=982213&l=405dabe0ce&id=673237977


----------



## GinnieRedwings (3 November 2010)

Hugo, bred by me out of a ¾ bred trotter I bought off the gypsies, by a coloured colt of unknown breeding but TBxID-type.

Just born:






At a few months old:






This summer, enjoying life with his owner since weaning:






And Rosebud, his half sister by the same colt, out of a Welsh Section C mare:


----------



## saz5083 (4 November 2010)

tigers_eye said:



			I love the Welsh D stallion, Crugybar Euros or something? Fab technique! !
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you  sadly he's not entire. He is my baby though, had him 17 years now! Wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## catts (4 November 2010)

This is Mabel she's a 2 year old ID x TB (by Jigilo (Jumbo) out of an Espiritu (Master Spiritus) mare).


----------



## Ladylina83 (4 November 2010)

What do you get when you cross this Connie X TB 








With this RID ?








This little cracker ! 







Here with mum at 4 months


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (4 November 2010)

Mare, Section D x Appaloosa, put to Section D stallion, filly foal born 8 June 2007.
Just a few hours old






April 2009






July 2009






No updated photos worth posting!


----------



## cumbriamax (4 November 2010)

Ladylina83 said:



			What do you get when you cross this Connie X TB 








With this RID ?








This little cracker ! 







Here with mum at 4 months






Click to expand...

Is that alices diamond slipper?

foal is little stunner btw?

my fave RID stallions are bealagh blue, avanti amorous archie, tralee raj, skip & Sea and classic scot.

btw does anyone have any experience of classic scot (am thinking of using him next year), perhaps I will start new thread.


----------



## Vics98 (22 February 2015)

hi, is this Bounds Fantasia??
Xx


----------

